# 52000 urology cystourethroscopy with sounding and vaginoscopy



## kphilp05 (May 3, 2009)

I have just recently started urology coding and could use some advise.  the physician is doing cystourethroscopy.  He states that the urethra was sounded to #14 French with no obstruction.  An #8 French Wolf urethroscope was inserted through the urethra and into the bladder.  The ureters were in the A position and of stadium confirguration.  There was no neoplasia or erythema seen in the bladder. Next he inserted the cystoscope into the vagina and the vaginal area was completely normal. 

there is a discrepency among the one coder and other medical personnel.  She coded as 52000 and 57452.  The other is 52281 and 57420 from other coder and medical personnel, can someone please advise as to which one is correct. 

I think that the 52000 is to generic but her excuse is the physician is not stating dilation. 

Any suggestions.

Thank you,

Kathy


----------



## rajalakshmir (May 3, 2009)

hi 

i think the codes are 52000 and 57420 . plz response if any changes 


thanks


----------



## kphilp05 (May 4, 2009)

*urology 52000*

Can you please explain your reasoning for the 52000

Thank you


----------



## santha (May 18, 2009)

Yes, I think it is 52000 and 57420. 52000 is cystourethroscopy- diagnostic only. No procedure is done at this time. 57420 is vaginoscopy - diagnostic. The physician performed both.
Suggestions please.


----------

